# In the cold



## blaze715 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am new to the forum and have a couple of questions. I am looking into getting a vizsla for a great pet and a great hunting dog. The dog will be used for waterfowl hunting and I am worried with the thin coat the dog may get to cold. I live out side of New Orleans and our winters are not as harsh as other places. I just don't want to put the dog in harms way of hypothermia while hunting. Thanks again.


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldnt anticipate any trouble, but I would get a hold of a forum member "Sniper John", he seems to do a lot of waterfowl hunting with his V.

(http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1418.0.html)


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

No problem in your neck of the woods. I would be concerned if a V would be sitting still in temps lower then 40 degrees F for long periods of time. A lab or chesy would be better suited for that.


----------



## blaze715 (Mar 4, 2011)

Our temps next to never go below freezing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Just to give you some more clarity. I had Copper out last week and it was about 35 degrees F here in NJ. He was off leash and running at the local municipal fields where they flood a section to freeze for ice skating. The ice was mostly melted and now the ducks where using it to rest. Copper while running around through the soaked fields and over piles of snow spotted the ducks. He without hesitation, dove into the water and swam after them and chased them through the ice and around for about an hour. He was soaked and showed no signs of being cold until he stopped and sat still. In temps under 40 I would bring a towel and make sure he got dried off (if he would be required to sit in a blind or something like that for more then 15 of twenty minutes). Over 45 degrees, he should be fine.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

They make many different jackets for hunting dogs, and i know they make ones for being in chilly water if your worried about cold water. I have had my vizsla in snow for long periods of time and i have also had V's jump in water in the winter, as long as its not for long periods of time they should be fine. i would contact maybe a Vizsla organization that does field work and they would know best. I know there is one in your area


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

The only coat that may work is neoprene. The neoprene jackets on the market do not fit the V too well. You may need to hand sew one for proper fit. Assuming the dog will keep it on!


----------



## dwishop (Feb 23, 2011)

This place: http://www.k9apparel.com makes breed specific coats for dogs, including Vizslas. Both my Vizslas have coats and tummy warmers from them and they love them.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

dwishop said:


> This place: http://www.k9apparel.com makes breed specific coats for dogs, including Vizslas. Both my Vizslas have coats and tummy warmers from them and they love them.


All good but not for a waterfowler.


----------



## blaze715 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for all of the info. I found someone who lives around me who owns a vizsla and uses it for duck hunting. He had a custom fit neoprene vest made for the dog.


----------

